# Online source for Amano shrimp in bulk?



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase 25-50 Amano shrimp for my 125 gallon tank, but don't want to pay more than about $1.00-$1.50 per shrimp.

Does anyone know of a reputable place online that sells them for cheap in bulk?

Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The cheapest I know of is $2.08 per shrimp... http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I found 2 other sources earlier, but closed the window and haven't been able to track both of them down.

I found one: http://www.freshwaterinverts.com/ that offers them for 2.10 each.

Does anyone have experience with this vendor?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Gumby said:


> I found 2 other sources earlier, but closed the window and haven't been able to track both of them down.
> 
> I found one: http://www.freshwaterinverts.com/ that offers them for 2.10 each.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this vendor?


Mike is a good guy and a great seller.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Gumby said:


> I found 2 other sources earlier, but closed the window and haven't been able to track both of them down.
> 
> I found one: http://www.freshwaterinverts.com/ that offers them for 2.10 each.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this vendor?


I've dealt with Mike two times within the last month or so.....he's a very good seller.


----------

